# Dare to Be Nails â€“ Video Games - (November 29 - December 11)



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Nov 29, 2011)

It's Time for a New Theme!





 ​ This theme was chosen by P.I.T.A - Runner Up of the Halloween Nails contest!​ 
Remember! If you are planning on entering this challenge, please post your entry in this thread and then *PM me with your choice of theme* should you win the challenge. If you do not PM me with your choice, a runner up or new random theme will be chosen. I will do my best to remind anyone should they forget.





Entries are accepted up until the next poll starts! This should be about 2 weeks time.

*Thank You!*

Here are some inspirational pictures, but feel free to add your own to this thread:


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my gosh! This is my favorite one so far!


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 29, 2011)

Ooohhhh, this one is gonna be tough!  I'm really going to have to get my creative juices going!


----------



## katana (Nov 29, 2011)

What a great theme!! This is going to be awesome!

The inspo pic of the Super Mario 3 nails is incredible!


----------



## sallyt3315 (Nov 29, 2011)

Yaaay I just finished and had a lot of fun with this, although it was really tough making PacMan.


----------



## sallyt3315 (Nov 29, 2011)

Urgh the light has made it look really shiny! I have terrible lighting here, it looks much better in reality!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Nov 29, 2011)

You did a great job, your nails look so cool!!



> Originally Posted by *sallyt3315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yaaay I just finished and had a lot of fun with this, although it was really tough making PacMan.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 29, 2011)

omg this theme is the BEST


----------



## AmourAnnette (Nov 29, 2011)

These are so awesome!

The Mario ones are EPIC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Candy Darr (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh how I LOVE the ladybugs!  Fun Fun Fun


----------



## Webichi (Nov 30, 2011)

This theme is awesome!  Sometimes solid colors get a little boring.  This would be great for Halloween, imagine being pacman for Halloween and having pacman nails.  The nails would make the costume!


----------



## KillerBunny (Nov 30, 2011)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This theme got me excited, so I figured I'd join in!   It's my first time doing a Dare to Be challenge, so if I do anything wrong, let me know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Dec 4, 2011)

Great entry! I like that each nail is a different colour and design it looks awesome!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Dec 14, 2011)

Awesome entries so far, what a fun theme!!


----------



## yilise (Dec 25, 2012)

This is a theme that might actually get the bf excited about my nails for once.


----------

